
The Pirate Bay Turns 15 Years Old - stevekemp
https://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-turns-15-years-old-180810/
======
timonoko
How the non-pirate-bay world is supposed to work? I just bought two books from
Google, because I got hooked on the first book of three from Pirate Bay. I
would never have paid 10€ just for testing if it was OK. Foreign language, not
available in local libraries in Helsinki.

